# Moen kitchen faucet



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone else have issues with this Moen faucet, 2nd one I've ran into where the nut holding the cartridge in loosens itself causing internal leak and spills out the cabinet onto the floor. Removed handle and tightened plastic nut, and all is well.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

Haven't had that issue with any moens but I have had alot of the handles become loose overtime on some of the older models, think they fixed that aspect of it though. I often tell my clients to go for a different brand than moen, moen is still on the "cheap"/"affordable" but they're also trying to get into the higher end market and some faucets of theirs are going through some changes, new mechanisms etc, so you can run into some bad batches. Talked with a service rep from moen last year saying how they're really pushing some new products hoping to go for a higher end clientele while still be affordable.. put that all together and think about it.. I tell me clients to go for Delta, it's nice, affordable and easy to maintain.


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

Saw one of those just last week. It kinda saddens me because I have the same faucet in my kitchen and I always brag on Moen. Mine is about 2 years old and I've had no problems with it all.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

Ya Exactly, even I haven't had any problem Moen ever. It's good and affordable, however if you want to replace it with Delta, that also be a good choice.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

anything but krappy kohler....aint nothing made with metal parts anymore, and many of the plastic connectors that screw or snap together become brittle over time and crack..its amazing how so many of the faucets are made to install with almost no tools...all click together, I cant see them lasting 20 years like the old ones did..I remember rebuilding a ton of single handed delta faucets..now after 5 years you just tell people to replace it with a new one as the parts and labor to fix are more than a new one...and thats if the body of the faucet isnt the problem..disposable junk..


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ok. wow. there are some guys on here that I know are very well seasoned plumbers, intelligent and respectable guys that mentioned delta. 
I tell my clients to stay away from delta all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> ok. wow. there are some guys on here that I know are very well seasoned plumbers, intelligent and respectable guys that mentioned delta.
> I tell my clients to stay away from delta all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you explain your reason for having issues with Delta?

My experiences :

I had a peerless faucet in this house when I bought it 7 years ago. A few weeks ago the aerator started leaking so I checked the gasket and when I screwed the aerator back on the threads ripped clean off.

I spent some time trying to find the part number for a new spout but was unable, so I called Peerless and they sent me an entire faucet for free despite me insisting that I didn't buy it, and it could be 10 years old for all I know and I just want a stupid spout.

I bought one of those cheapie 2 handle acrylic Delta faucets at HD for 20 bucks for my rental property. Easy fixing, etc etc. The plastic popup assembly that came with it snapped on me when I was trying to tighten it to the sink to stop the tiny drip. Busted the plastic threads clean off the top. They sent me a 100% metal popup for 100% free. It took over a week and I hadn't heard from them so I called to get tracking info and they didn't have it or something like that so they sent one out immediately. Next thing I know there's 2 of them on my porch.

So far no complaints about Delta from me. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I install a lot of Delta and rarely have an issue. I do hate their plastic drain bodies, but then again I hate all brands platic drains.

I do hate a few other stupid designs of theirs, like one type of shower valve escutcheon that spins to lock into tabs on a bracket you install.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I know it’s an old post but since there’s been a few replies recently I’ll add mine too. Ive seen this at least a dozen times - tightened the first 2 within a month or so of each other - had to go back on the 1st one about 4-5 months later so added about 2 wraps of blue monster Teflon- same with the 2nd one and every other one after - have only had to go back to the 1st 2 pre Teflon ones. I imagine lock tite would work as well but since I don’t Cary that around they get tape instead- just something to kind of put the threads in a bind and less likely to loosen.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with Moen nut loosening up. Maybe that was a rare and isolated instance.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I haven't analysed this to a full extent but...

The problem isn't the nut in my opinion it's the retaining ring that holds everything else in place. The ring clamp(Moen calls it upper bearing kit 170206) has an a O-ring around it. It takes very little to slip off or worse trying to put it back and doesn't clamp properly and you think its properly set but it isn't. This in turn can have disastrous effect as if it's not fully gripped everything else will pop off.


http://www.moen.com/shared/docs/exploded-parts-views/7430pt.pdf


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

If I’m not mistaken, the upper bearing kit only holds the spout down - also only saw the 1st pic and was thinking it was the one with the side mount cart.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

exclamation said:


> If I’m not mistaken, the upper bearing kit only holds the spout down - also only saw the 1st pic and was thinking it was the one with the side mount cart.


Like I said I need to check into it to make sure what I'm saying is correct, right now it's a "theory". When I have a little more time I'll dissemble one.


----------

